

Feedback on app name? - mkrecny

I'm developing an analytics solution that's very minimalistic to instrument and relatively cheap. How to do you react to these names?:<p>AppThrob (on the (throbbing) pulse of your app)
Snapalytics (analytics in a snap!)
======
scalyweb
Of the two choices, Id go with the Snapalytics.

How about using the word fever instead of throb? Or perhaps incorporating the
suffix -ality or -ity to represent "the state of" the app?

~~~
mkrecny
I wasn't aware that -ality or -ity as a suffix references the state of an
object. You sure about that one?

~~~
scalyweb
Yup,having to come up with many domain names as yourself I've become quite
familiar with suffixes and the ability to also use them in compound fashion.
Not to be too snarky but just google suffixes and look at the usual suspects
like wikipedia and the dictionary sites. You'll see how much we've mangled
English from the Latin roots.

------
warwick
I had to sound out Snapalytics the first time, but other than that I like it.

AppThrob sounds like it'd be better for an app review website. "AppThrob, Apps
You Love".

~~~
mkrecny
Cheers

------
PederG
First thing that comes to my mind when I read AppThrob is male genitalia.
Snapalytics sounds great tho!

~~~
mkrecny
Haha. Now that you mention it...cringe : )

------
adrianscott
snapalytics sounds smoother, easier to pass along in word of mouth, imho

